# Where's all the nutrient advertisers



## Mr black thumb (Mar 24, 2016)

With all the outstanding seed company's,wonderful turnkey grow labs and fabulous growers on here where's the nute companys?


----------



## bertaluchi (Mar 24, 2016)

Mr black thumb said:


> With all the outstanding seed company's,wonderful turnkey grow labs and fabulous growers on here where's the nute companys?


I feel you cuz. Why are we not getting anybody on this site so we can score a RIU discount or something??


----------



## NwoodsGrower (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm gonna be doing a review on a bunch of nutes I got samples for got hits from Xnutrients, mad farmer, emerald harvest, neptunes harvest and humboldts own so far (sent out tons of emails) hell even got samples for coco and a scrog net from scrogco check out my thread soon but ya hit em up tell them you wanna review you will post your findings or what not just please only do it like once a year  and keep it between us we get greedy they take em away  but ya ill let you guys know what I end up reviewing


----------



## NwoodsGrower (Mar 26, 2016)

just create a good honest email with you intensions and copy it then hit hydrobuilder.com or other big onlinstore and go to the shop by brands and theres your list of potential donors send mass email sit back and wait what do you have to lose


----------



## green217 (Mar 26, 2016)

Dyna Grow had some kinda discount if you document your grow, but it's probably over now.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2016)

I have moved your thread to a better location our advertising area is only for advertisers to create threads in
We wanna keep it strickly to them being thread starters so it's neat and easy for users and for our paid sponsors

We are new with advertising so we don't have a big list of sponsors were hopeful more companies will join us 

We deff have some nutrient companies not all our companies have forum reps who participate in the advertising area 
So you'll have to keep an eye out for their ads


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2016)

@Mr black thumb i grabbed our advertiser list and heres what we have for nutrient companies 

https://www.rxgreensolutions.com/
http://www.redfrogcompostteas.com/ (teas )

so only two that fit the category but figured this might help you


----------



## Mr black thumb (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks kindly Sunni I appreciate it, actually I contacted Rx Green Solutions about 2 weeks ago and received a sample box my local hydro shop hooked me up with the salesman.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2016)

I've gotten the feeling that a lot of folks here on RIU do not trust nute companies. (Unhealthy, unsustainable, etc.)
Now that there's big money entering this market, the paranoia will only get worse...


----------



## NwoodsGrower (Mar 30, 2016)

I love big shiny labels!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2016)

NwoodsGrower said:


> I'm gonna be doing a review on a bunch of nutes I got samples for got hits from Xnutrients, mad farmer, emerald harvest, neptunes harvest and humboldts own so far (sent out tons of emails) hell even got samples for coco and a scrog net from scrogco check out my thread soon but ya hit em up tell them you wanna review you will post your findings or what not just please only do it like once a year  and keep it between us we get greedy they take em away  but ya ill let you guys know what I end up reviewing


I tried neptunes harvest for the first time yesterday. Got a bottle on sale... 
Kinda acidic. I had to use ph up for the first time ever!


----------



## NwoodsGrower (Mar 30, 2016)

Neptune harvest was quick to send a 4oz bottle of some fish emulsion foliar spray I like organics but idk about spraying dead fish around my tent has anyone used this type of product as a foliar?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2016)

NwoodsGrower said:


> Neptune harvest was quick to send a 4oz bottle of some fish emulsion foliar spray I like organics but idk about spraying dead fish around my tent has anyone used this type of product as a foliar?


It definitely smelled when I mixed it. Dissipated very quickly after being added to soil. Not sure about foliar.


----------



## Mr black thumb (Mar 30, 2016)

I got these 2 sample boxes 1 from Microbe life and 1 from Rx Green Solutions just split up some plants to see which one I like.


----------



## NwoodsGrower (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm liking what I read about microbe life looks like some descent additives


----------



## $MOK€¥420™ (Apr 6, 2016)

H


Mr black thumb said:


> With all the outstanding seed company's,wonderful turnkey grow labs and fabulous growers on here where's the nute companys?


How do I get a sample sent to me


----------



## Mr black thumb (Apr 6, 2016)

You just have to ask, most all will send you something but it's very likely you will have to pay shipping I haven't paid for anything but if I paid shipping I would have a closet full I just don't want all that shit sent here seeds are bad enough don't need any extras coming here


----------



## $MOK€¥420™ (Apr 6, 2016)

Mr black thumb said:


> You just have to ask, most all will send you something but it's very likely you will have to pay shipping I haven't paid for anything but if I paid shipping I would have a closet full I just don't want all that shit sent here seeds are bad enough don't need any extras coming here


I just want a sample of marijuana


----------

